# Male screaming sound effect



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have one, sec long but can be stretched out for ya, give me a few minutes & I'll post a link.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try this 39-40 seconds - http://www.4shared.com/audio/f1pygpFM/Male_scream-40sec.html
I can add to it if you need.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

dark lord your the man! that should be long enough! thanks so much for the help!
-Chris


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Always glad to help, good that it works for ya !


----------

